# recomendations for fish finder?



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I recently bought a bass boat, and it has a couple of low grade fish finders on it and I would like to upgrade. But I don't really know that much about fish finders, what are some goods ones to take a look at?? I don't want to spend a fortune on one, but I know you get what you pay for.......so, I would like to spend no more than $400 for a nice one. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, clayton


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

There is a nice little discussion going on in this post:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1251593#post1251593

and it's right around the $ you want to spend.


----------

